# Train Li Rail Bender radius gauge values



## zr1rob (May 27, 2020)

I'm about to start using my new TrainLi Rail Bender. It has a numerical scale on the sliding bar on top. I don't see any numerical correlation to radius with this scale, it's just there for you to note the number you find when you have found the correct radius.

I'm just wondering if anyone has developed a chart showing what the actual track radius will be at the numerical scale values. It would be helpful, even if it's just a starting point and then adjusting the bender from there. Thanks.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

The problem with putting a radius scale on the bender is that different materials (brass, aluminum, stainless steel) will all have different spring back rates, so a 'set it and forget it' policy is not really available. The onus is really on the owner of the bender to develop his/her own table based on the rail material being bent. I am sure someone might chime in with a table of their experience, but I would not take it as any more than a suggestion.

Good luck with your rail bender.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The scale is just for reference and even that will be approximate, i.e. you find a setting you like, you can come back to that setting later. It's fairly repeatable. (I have one)

Also different rail will bend a different amount for the same setting, like different compounds of brass from different manufacturers.

Greg


----------

